

Elon Musk: Cars you can drive will eventually be outlawed - cryptoz
http://www.theverge.com/transportation/2015/3/17/8232187/elon-musk-human-drivers-are-dangerous

======
touristtam
I can't help but notice that Musk is not pushing for democratization of
electrical cars. He doesn't feel like a new Ford.

Self driving cars are already road legal in a number of states:
[http://edition.cnn.com/2012/09/25/tech/innovation/self-
drivi...](http://edition.cnn.com/2012/09/25/tech/innovation/self-driving-car-
california/index.html)

There is security concern about self driving vehicles, like there is already
for drone: [http://theaviationist.com/2013/11/13/heron-hacked-
afghanista...](http://theaviationist.com/2013/11/13/heron-hacked-afghanistan/)

And despite having over 10 years experience fielding remote controlled/partly
automated vehicle, the loss from the DOJ are mounting:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/investigative/2014/06/20/wh...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/investigative/2014/06/20/when-
drones-fall-from-the-sky/)

The future is not all rose for self driving civilian vehicles.

------
warmfuzzykitten
He hasn't spent much time between the coasts, I guess. You'll outlaw cars in
this country when you pry them from Americans' cold, dead hands. The
transition to driverless cars may, perhaps should, happen in the biggest
cities. But in the rest of the US, it's not a technological problem so much as
an identity issue.

------
X-combinator
If this actually happens we are Goners...

Reddit discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/2zdnyn/elon_musk...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/2zdnyn/elon_musk_cars_you_can_drive_will_eventually_be/)

------
meplusplus
This will take a very long time to happen but it makes sense. I love to drive
my vehicle but the amount of danger present in driving is astronomical. If
over 30k deaths per year can be avoided by taking away manual driving, I am
all for it.

~~~
marssaxman
Where does the 30k figure come from? I don't see that in the article. In any
case, it hardly sounds "astronomical" \- that's only about 1.1% of all US
deaths in 2013, according to this CDC data
<[http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr64/nvsr64_02.pdf>](http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr64/nvsr64_02.pdf>)

~~~
meplusplus
30k comes from CDC [http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/accidental-
injury.htm](http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/accidental-injury.htm) Maybe it's
not astronomical but being able to get rid of 30k deaths per year should be a
welcome opportunity.

